# Sensor Push Humi Sensor



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Yesterday, I received my new Sensor Push from Amazon and plopped it in my new Waxing Moon humi that just finished seasoning for 16 days.

Sorry about the double link, not sure what happened.

This thing is pretty cool. The bluetooth based sensor is pretty small, just 1 5/8" x 1 5/8" x 5/8" which takes up little space in the humi. I was looking an another sensor kit, but the sensors were the size of three robustos. The sensor is all that comes in the little box.

My iPad mini acts as the interface, as would your iPhone or Android device.

You download the app from the website which takes a few seconds, open the app and touch "Add Sensor". A picture of the sensor appears on the screen and you hold up the real sensor to the screen image for a few seconds until it recognizes it. That's the complete setup.

Currently you cannot calibrate the sensor, but that will be added in a future app update. You can set alarms for temp and humidity if you want. You can have up to 8 sensors, I believe.

It's nice not to have to open the humi to check conditions and this may be the smallest of all the electronic sensors on the market. By the way, I am not associated with this company, I just like the product so far. Costs about 50 bucks.

Here's the screen on my iPad showing the status a few minutes ago.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting that up - it looks really interesting. Like the tracking and the alerts. Keep us up to date on your experiences.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Very cool. As some of the brothers here know I'm a fan of gadgets that improve the efficacy of my hobbies. How many sensors can the app support? Is there a min/max function?


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> Very cool. As some of the brothers here know I'm a fan of gadgets that improve the efficacy of my hobbies. How many sensors can the app support? Is there a min/max function?


I think the number of supported sensors is 8. No min/max function yet, only a temp and % humidity that you can set and you will get alerts if it varies from those values. Not very useful without a range. The good thing is that the developers appear to be very open to suggestions for making the app better.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

You can only read it if you're within Bluetooth range though? Which I assume means the sensors themselves can't hold data if your device is out of range. Maybe talk to the devs about setting up some sort of Internet gateway to cache the sensors readings so when you come back in range you can get a basic reading over the past X amount of time.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> You can only read it if you're within Bluetooth range though? Which I assume means the sensors themselves can't hold data if your device is out of range. Maybe talk to the devs about setting up some sort of Internet gateway to cache the sensors readings so when you come back in range you can get a basic reading over the past X amount of time.


Good call. They're actually working on wifi now, so you can access your sensor(s) from anywhere. The sensor currently logs 20 days of data, so if you're away for a couple of weeks, you can still retrieve the data.

Check out the Q&A on the Amazon link as they discuss some of the current ideas.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

That is way cool. And better than the solution I have. I'm very angry with you


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Forgot to mention that this company did something else really cool that I've never seen before. On the day of delivery. I got an email that stated "Looks like your new SensorPush is out for delivery right now. When you get it follow these simple instructions..."

Nice timing!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> Good call. They're actually working on wifi now, so you can access your sensor(s) from anywhere. The sensor currently logs 20 days of data, so if you're away for a couple of weeks, you can still retrieve the data.


The more you post about this thing, the more I like it. While WiFi would be even better, at least it works as a data logger. :nerd2:

My suggestion to the maker would be to make it look a little more like "it belongs in a humidor" rather than that loud "!" (exclamation) logo. Something like a gloss black or faux wood finish? >

I'm going to keep reading about your experience, but I know its only a matter of time before I buy one.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Pictures man pictures!


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

WinsorHumidors said:


> Pictures man pictures!


Tomorrow man tomorrow!:grin2:


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

it would be cool if it had a magnetic mount to tuck away in the lid of the humidor.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

ras_oscar said:


> it would be cool if it had a magnetic mount to tuck away in the lid of the humidor.


Yeah, it only comes with a small sticky pad. This is a great suggestion, although I bet we could find something at the hardware store.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

yeah, you could also do Velcro. My plan if I was in the market would be to pop it into the lid on the now disused HF bead metal plate. (I have moved ALL my humidification to the bottom, beneath the sticks, and moved the humistat sensor to the top shelf)


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

A day late on the pic. Here's the sensor (the square blue thingie) inside my 150 count huni along with a typical digital sensor for size comparison.


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have seen this on amazon and like the idea. The 20 day storage part is nice as that was one of my worries about it. Thanks for starting this thread I will follow what the updates are. Will definitely buy when WiFi is enabled. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12 (Aug 25, 2015)

So I bought one but sent it back shortly afterwards. My bad for not reading up on the Bluetooth vs Wifi functionality. I contacted the developers and there were super appreciative of the feedback and will alert me when the Wifi version is ready. My humidor is in the basement 2 floors down. Bluetooth just wouldn't cut it. I'd love to be able to check in from bed without having to get in range. I'll definitely be purchasing the wifi version.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Here's the first week's data. The smaller dip at the beginning (Sunday) is when I opened the humi to arrange the stash and the bigger dip is when I had it open on Thursday to install the Boveda holder. The humi was open for a couple of minutes. That one took a full day to recover. The minor one today was a quick rearrange of sticks.

Looks like the Waxing Moon humidor, the Boveda pacs and the sensor are all performing nicely. The temp is an interesting curve as we are in typical spring weather here at 7000 ft. where inside (and outside) temps vary a lot. The humidity is amazingly stable at an average of 69.4% (approx. 2% low) with only minor variations aside from opening the humi. The SensorPush reads about 2% lower than my calibrated digital humistat that's also in the box. As soon as the developer adds the ability to calibrate the sensor to the app, this will be perfect!

I just ordered some 65% Boveda pacs to lower the humidity. I had the 72% pacs to use in my leaky, cheap humidor, but they are too much for the WM.

Very happy with the whole system. Still recommended after the first week.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Holy Crap - went to buy one of these and the price is $250 now??? I'm going to wait it out for the $50.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

That's gotta be a glitch on Amazon. I have three of these now, the last bought a month ago at the normal $50 price.

Just noticed that they added the calibration functionality to the app. Now it's perfect!


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

I eamiled Nick at SensorPush about the Amazon price and he just sent me this:

Hi Jim,

Thanks. Unfortunately, when we're sold out, sometimes people run schemes where they list items they don't even have for sale, just hoping they'll catch an unsuspecting buyer at that price. Then when we're back in stock, they'll buy from us and ship it. Sadly, there's nothing we can do about it, as even though it's our listing Amazon lets others sell on it as well. We will be back in stock soon (probably late next week) at the normal price.

Thanks for letting us know and let us know if you have any other questions!

Nick


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

^Thanks for the follow up. No way I was ever going to pay $250 - heck, I was hoping to catch it on sale under the $50 MSRP! 

Perhaps with "Prime Day" coming up?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Finally got one... took a pic for size reference. Going to go download the app and get it going.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Congrats! Yeah, they don't take up much room. Let us know when you get it up and running. Takes about two minutes. You can calibrate it first with your standard Boveda pack.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> Congrats! Yeah, they don't take up much room. Let us know when you get it up and running. Takes about two minutes. You can calibrate it first with your standard Boveda pack.


Did you calibrate yours? If so, how close was it? I have a humidor thats been seasoning for >2weeks with fresh 84rh packs... could check it there or wait for fresh 69s.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't have a real good grasp on technology. I don't see the need for constant monitoring. I would never buy these. ..
HOWEVER
I'm amazed with these. The more I see you guys use them the more I can appreciate them. They are cool as hell, if I was a gadget guy I'd probably have quite a few. But to me it'd just be more crap for my kids to TRY to explain how to use. .


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Did you calibrate yours? If so, how close was it? I have a humidor thats been seasoning for >2weeks with fresh 84rh packs... could check it there or wait for fresh 69s.


Yes. I put all three in a small tupperware with a 65% Boveda and left them there overnight. You only need three hours I think. Mine were all within 1-2%, I'd wait until you get the 69 Bovedas. I think calibrating close to the storage point is better.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just for fun, here's a current screen shot of my three sensors on my iPad.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I know it's the wrong technology but here's an update on mine. Holding very steady which pleases me greatly. The desktop that wouldn't hold its humidity in the winter has successfully been revived with three weeks of passive seasoning. The Tupperware is a little high because it's resting some new sticks and the infamous igloo will always be high but I have an alarm in case it gets above 70%


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Love the igloo. .

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNakedGun (Dec 2, 2006)

One of these sensor push humi sensors will be one of my next purchases looks like a worth while investment


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

TheNakedGun said:


> One of these sensor push humi sensors will be one of my next purchases looks like a worth while investment


I know this sounds counter intuitive because I'm a big proponent of technology, but you may want to reconsider. I bought my system based on four factors. One part price point, one part my love for technology and TWO parts being a worrisome noob wanting to keep a big-brother eye on my smokes. In the beginning I was constantly checking my app but now that I've acclimated myself to proper cigar hoarding etiquette the constant checking up on my smokes gets old. I rarely check on my app these days just because I have faith in the proper functionality of the bovedas and Spanish cedar where applicable, and also because I took safety precautions so I'll know when I'm in the red. If it's not in the red I don't need to check on my sticks. Just my 2 ¢ that instead of putting money into something that, although starts off exciting and new, gets old and becomes a back burner project, maybe buy some nice sticks instead??


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

I will disagree with Hudabear (I think) because even though he says it's a waste of money he still depends on his app (I think) to provide an alarm when something is wrong so he can otherwise ignore it completely. I'm not sure if its his tech letting him know if he's gone into the red or if he has some other gadget to monitor.

One of the reasons I bought the SensorPush technology was so I *didn't* have to monitor my tupperdors and humidor. I simply set alarm levels that allow for normal temp and humidity variations throughout the day/week/month and unless I see an alarm on my iPad, I know things are fine. I don't have to check on my app or my stash at all. If I get a humidity or temp alarm, then I know something is wrong and I need to address it. This balance seems to work for me. It doesn't get any easier.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> I will disagree with Hudabear (I think) because even though he says it's a waste of money he still depends on his app (I think) to provide an alarm when something is wrong so he can otherwise ignore it completely. I'm not sure if its his tech letting him know if he's gone into the red or if he has some other gadget to monitor.
> 
> One of the reasons I bought the SensorPush technology was so I *didn't* have to monitor my tupperdors and humidor. I simply set alarm levels that allow for normal temp and humidity variations throughout the day/week/month and unless I see an alarm on my iPad, I know things are fine. I don't have to check on my app or my stash at all. If I get a humidity or temp alarm, then I know something is wrong and I need to address it. This balance seems to work for me. It doesn't get any easier.


Rocket - I was think along the same lines as you. First thing I'm going to do is "Profile" each of my wooden humidors - look for the trends and see if I can anticipate a service schedule. Next I'll check out my Ammodors & Tupperdors just to see what I see. Then I'll decide if I just stick with the one sensor or get multiple units. The alarm feature is one of the top reasons I got this - nothing like finding out too late that something went wrong.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> I will disagree with Hudabear (I think) because even though he says it's a waste of money he still depends on his app (I think) to provide an alarm when something is wrong so he can otherwise ignore it completely. I'm not sure if its his tech letting him know if he's gone into the red or if he has some other gadget to monitor.
> 
> One of the reasons I bought the SensorPush technology was so I *didn't* have to monitor my tupperdors and humidor. I simply set alarm levels that allow for normal temp and humidity variations throughout the day/week/month and unless I see an alarm on my iPad, I know things are fine. I don't have to check on my app or my stash at all. If I get a humidity or temp alarm, then I know something is wrong and I need to address it. This balance seems to work for me. It doesn't get any easier.


May I redact my previous statement? First of all I don't remember saying its a waste of money. Convenient? Yes. Superfluous? Also yes. Even though it does give me peace of mind because I have alarm sets for high or low readings it's superfluous in nature. 
Bear with me while I try to make my points fluid in writing. 
Most of us use beads or bovedas or even KL right? So in the amount of time it takes for either of these medias to dry out to potentially red zone boundaries you'll have entered your humidor dozens of times, if not to grab smokes then to burp the ammonia. You go in pick up a boveda and if it feels dry time to start recharging. If the beads seem to lose mass time to recharge. If KL does whatever it does when it dries then it's probably a good time to recharge. The alarms on my app will tell me the same thing that I can find out whilst already in the humi/cooler/tupper. I open my humis more often than I check my app or get alarms and an extra 20 seconds in there will tell me if I'm in the red. 
But I'm a lazy jaggoff as @UBC03 would say  so I'm paying to have nothing new told to me just so I can be lazy from the couch instead of manually checking. I will concede, however, that to some paying for that kind of peace of mind is worth spending the money for. I just think it's unnecessary. 
As us noobs continue growing we hone in on more capabilities than just knowing how to smoke or retrohale or whatever, we also learn to spot the differences. "Hey my bovedas are drying out" or "hey this stick I want to smoke is bone dry and or rock hard". 
Rant over
And @rockethead26 I in no way mean to be condescending or confrontational in any way, and if that's how it's being taken then I apologize but mean no offense by it. Just having an animated discussion about practicality and frugality.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> May I redact my previous statement? First of all I don't remember saying its a waste of money. Convenient? Yes. Superfluous? Also yes. Even though it does give me peace of mind because I have alarm sets for high or low readings it's superfluous in nature.
> Bear with me while I try to make my points fluid in writing.
> Most of us use beads or bovedas or even KL right? So in the amount of time it takes for either of these medias to dry out to potentially red zone boundaries you'll have entered your humidor dozens of times, if not to grab smokes then to burp the ammonia. You go in pick up a boveda and if it feels dry time to start recharging. If the beads seem to lose mass time to recharge. If KL does whatever it does when it dries then it's probably a good time to recharge. The alarms on my app will tell me the same thing that I can find out whilst already in the humi/cooler/tupper. I open my humis more often than I check my app or get alarms and an extra 20 seconds in there will tell me if I'm in the red.
> But I'm a lazy jaggoff as @*UBC03* would say  so I'm paying to have nothing new told to me just so I can be lazy from the couch instead of manually checking. I will concede, however, that to some paying for that kind of peace of mind is worth spending the money for. I just think it's unnecessary.
> ...


Hi,

No offense taken at all. I just had a bit of a hard time understanding your post from the monitoring standpoint. There was just a little confusion on my side.

As with everything in this hobby, we all have different tastes and budgets. What fits one of us will not work with another.

It's all good and I understand completely about reaching in to just touch a Boveda to find out if it's still good. I have a little worry in the winter when I may not reach into the humi for a month or more at a time and the tech will be my wake up call.

Let's have a smoke sometime! You're an awesome BOTL!

Jim


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Email response from Nick at SensorPush when I inquired about the availability time frame of the WiFi module:



> Hi David,
> 
> Thanks for writing!
> 
> ...


A further thought on this technology (for those of us that love technology), is the potential for expanding its utility by linking to IFTTT and home automation systems; for instance, if you had a cooled wineador that died while you were on vacation, your Nest thermostat could get a command to turn on the AC when the temp in the humi reached 85. Better to be safe than come home to a beetle infestation of your prized CC's. This could happen entirely without your interaction by having the connection and data cloud-based.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've used them since 2016 and really like them. The only way to manage inventory.


----------

